# My Scroll bar keeps jumping



## Redsapphire2000 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello all, I'm new to this forum, so hopefully yall can help me out.
For a while now my scroll bar, on and off, continually jumps up and down not only on a web page but also when using ordinary computer programmes such as Word. 
It does stop after a while, but it is quite annoying. 

Any help would be welcomed. :grin: 

Thanks


----------



## chunwei (Aug 19, 2004)

Redsapphire2000,
My cousin's mouse is acting the same.But when he changes a new mouse.. everything went back to normal :smooch:


----------

